# Population of Egypt



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

According to this article: 80000 Egyptian Muslims prepare to perform hajj the population of Egypt has reached 91 million in August!!
According to the World Bank/Wikipedia World Bank Egypt the estimated for 2011/2012 was 82.5 million. Quite the difference!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

there is a big red neon sign near the Sonnesta Hotel above the Ministry for Data Collection (or something like that) with the number going up and up.


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Was watching a program (BBC) on the UN dealing with deceases, with high fatal consequences, amongst children in Africa, and the discussion was really aimed at to what extend the UN had improved the death rate amongst the children in terms of Maleria, and that dreaded "sleeping" desease. On the surface a good humitarian ideal and acomplishment...and then I just wondered, what would the view be if the earth itself could have a voice...what it thinks of 7 billion people ever increasing each day, and the thought did enter my mind...was the maleria and other deceases the earths not so subtle defence against this alarmingly growing population? Then I though to myself, dont go there, these are dangerous not very politically correct thoughts old man. Imagine you mention this to this high profile UN lady, she would not like it much.:ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Whitedesert said:


> Was watching a program (BBC) on the UN dealing with deceases, with high fatal consequences, amongst children in Africa, and the discussion was really aimed at to what extend the UN had improved the death rate amongst the children in terms of Maleria, and that dreaded "sleeping" desease. On the surface a good humitarian ideal and acomplishment...and then I just wondered, what would the view be if the earth itself could have a voice...what it thinks of 7 billion people ever increasing each day, and the thought did enter my mind...was the maleria and other deceases its not so subtle defence against this alarmingly growing population? Then I though to myself, dont go there, these are dangerous not very politically correct thoughts old man. Imagine you mention this to this high profile UN lady, she would not like it much.:ranger:




Living in the west coast of Scotland is blighted by the midgie.. tourism is also affected as people say they loved the place but wouldn't go back as the midgies drove them made. 

I have a friend who is a forest ranger and he has told me the midgie could be wiped out using nematodes but they won't do it because the pipistrelle bat feeds on them... 


Your thoughts may not be too far off the mark


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Egypt adds around 1.3 million new people per year. I think that 90 Million figure includes the 10 million Egyptians who live outside of Egypt. Still, a lot of people. It's still a lot lower than many Subsaharan African country's growth rates, Uganda is growing at an astonishing 3.2%, average female having over 6 children!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

one word: condoms


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> Egypt adds around 1.3 million new people per year. I think that 90 Million figure includes the 10 million Egyptians who live outside of Egypt. Still, a lot of people. It's still a lot lower than many Subsaharan African country's growth rates, Uganda is growing at an astonishing 3.2%, average female having over 6 children!


 one person, assuming he/she lives until 65 uses approx 142m3 of water in his/her life (in Africa) That is 12,78 billion m3 for 90 mil people over 65 years...This excludes any other industrial and agricultural use...The total volume of water arriving from the great lakes have reduced by 35% over the last 12 years, and continues to become less. At a growth of 1,3 mil per year...you do the math.:ranger:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> one word: condoms





No way will they use these in the villages. friend of mine works for save the children and they supply free condoms... never used, what they do is try and give women then injection into the arm when the men are not about.. women want contraceptive men don't..


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

you are right, and how can we expect people to buy them we they can barely afford to buy bread


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> you are right, and how can we expect people to buy them we they can barely afford to buy bread





actually STC hand them out free.. macho men here...

I told my driver I would pay to get his cat neutered and he told me it was haram, even the vet told him it was the best thing.. the mind set of the uneducated.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> actually STC hand them out free.. macho men here...
> 
> I told my driver I would pay to get his cat neutered and he told me it was haram, even the vet told him it was the best thing.. the mind set of the uneducated.


I don't think is just the uneducated, unfortunately. I find even so called educated people are highly ignorant and intolerant

“The greatest enemy of knowledge is not ignorance, it is the illusion of knowledge.” 
― Stephen Hawking


----------

